# Price on EBJDs



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

LFS said it would be $40 to get a 1.5 inch EBJD...I want one just wondering if thats the going rate.


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

well you can get them online cheaper. but by the time you pay shipping its more expensive. a fish store around here has a 1.5-2 in for 35.


----------



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

salukicichlids said:


> LFS said it would be $40 to get a 1.5 inch EBJD...I want one just wondering if thats the going rate.


Check Aquabid.com theres a seller in oregon with cheap shipping and good deals


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

My LFS sells them around 2'' for 25$


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Since it is fairly expensive to ship a living thing that needs to be in tropically warm water fish pricing varies greatly because of transportation costs.

Additionally many species of cichlid like EBJD produce broods that are large enough to easily lower the price of a local market.

This makes it so there isn't really a going rate for any fish that will be the same for different markets. Trying calling around fish stores/clubs/breeders in Illinois to get a bit of a better idea.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Well be thankful you don't live up here in Kamloops, British Columbia. EBJDs here are 89.00 each at 1". I am very reluctant to pay that kind of money for a fish at such a vulnerable size, so for me they will never be.


----------



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

Malawidolphin said:


> Well be thankful you don't live up here in Kamloops, British Columbia. EBJDs here are 89.00 each at 1". I am very reluctant to pay that kind of money for a fish at such a vulnerable size, so for me they will never be.


Check Aquabid


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for all the helpful advice. I have been around the fish stores around my area. it's what I do on one one my days off  but I'm thinking since I'm new to fish maybe that is not the one for me. Just try a regular one for like 2.75 at the store and take care of him for a while maybe get the ebjd later


----------



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

salukicichlids said:


> thanks for all the helpful advice. I have been around the fish stores around my area. it's what I do on one one my days off  but I'm thinking since I'm new to fish maybe that is not the one for me. Just try a regular one for like 2.75 at the store and take care of him for a while maybe get the ebjd later


I got this one from petsmart


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

That is not an EBJD jbru70, that may be a BGJD, but is not an EBJD. I paid $50 for a 1.5" a year ago, and then found 3 about the same size that I got for $100 for all 3.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

djoneser said:


> That is not an EBJD jbru70, that may be a BGJD, but is not an EBJD. I paid $50 for a 1.5" a year ago, and then found 3 about the same size that I got for $100 for all 3.
> 
> ]


It could easily be a standard JD. I think he was just posting it to say he got a good looking fish at petsmart.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a place in Florida called somethingsphishy.com that has them for $19.95. I got one and it's healthy and gorgeous.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

salukicichlids said he was just going to get a standard Dempsey...

Then jbru70 showed a picture of his pretty standard Dempsey he got at Petsmart...

If there is someone local producing Blue Dempseys and supplying them to the local Fish Stores, then your local market may have them cheaper... If no one local is producing them and they are being ordered through typical supply lines, then they are going to be pricier.

$30~50 is common pricing for Fish Stores... These fish are usually 1.5~2"...

$20~30 is common pricing online but you have to pay shipping... also for 1.5~2" fish...

Larger Blue Dempseys are rarely available and the quality of the individual fish makes a massive difference in potential pricing... as does genetic bloodline, at least for those interested in breeding them.

I personally fell in love with Blue Dempseys and am very glad I did. But they did come with some additional risk/needs that many people may not want to accept. Adding the expense of a UV light to your set up will remove most of this risk, but they can be fairly pricey. There are other ways to address their parasitic weakness, but these steps take more work... either way it takes investment.

But in the end you may get something like this










-or-








or-

-or-










All are my fish


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is the best deal I have ever seen at $7.50 EA but I can't speak for the quality. It's on the today's special list.
http://www.tfdfish.com/

Wish I didn't order fish last week :drooling:


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

Nathan43 said:


> Here is the best deal I have ever seen at $7.50 EA but I can't speak for the quality. It's on the today's special list.
> http://www.tfdfish.com/
> 
> Wish I didn't order fish last week :drooling:


I saw that on monsterfishkeepers.com. Sent them an email to confirm price, but never got a response.


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

Nathan43 said:


> Here is the best deal I have ever seen at $7.50 EA but I can't speak for the quality. It's on the today's special list.
> http://www.tfdfish.com/
> 
> Wish I didn't order fish last week :drooling:


has anyone ordered from these people before?


----------



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

djoneser said:


> That is not an EBJD jbru70, that may be a BGJD, but is not an EBJD. I paid $50 for a 1.5" a year ago, and then found 3 about the same size that I got for $100 for all 3.


I realize that my Jack is not an electric blue.........I was just showing that you can indeed get a nice looking Jack with great color at an affordable price


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

My mistake, I missed the post above yours jbru70. Was posting from work, sorry.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

djoneser I actually have that exact picture of yours as my desktop background. I saw your fish in a posting on here and decided I really wanted to have one...


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

imfbrad said:


> Nathan43 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the best deal I have ever seen at $7.50 EA but I can't speak for the quality. It's on the today's special list.
> ...


Yup!! And for the most part I have had excellent experience with TFD.. Well with exception of the Lice Incidents


----------



## imfbrad (Apr 13, 2009)

fish can get lice?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Tongue33 said:


> imfbrad said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan43 said:
> ...


I would be the otherside of that spectrum. I ordered 7 fish on a group order and 5 came with slight fungus on the fins from aggression and all had sunken stomachs. All 7 died within a week.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

imfbrad said:


> fish can get lice?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_louse


----------

